# Gleaming Kleen - VW Golf GTI



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

This was booked in for full correction and have the wheels refurbished

Vehicle foamed, washed and clayed as usual

Here is car after the wash stages









Wheels removed to be refurbished and changed to a dark anthracite. Set of new tyres also fitted on the wheels

Before









After









Arches and suspension given a good clean using Bilt Hamber Surfex HD, arches were then dressed with Megs All Season Dressing




















































Wheel hubs needed a bit of attention so these were sanded back and then primed, painted black and lacquered to match with the new colour wheels

Before









After









Some of the defects on the paint








































































With the deep defects and the rock hard paint I settled on using a wool pad and Megs 105, this was then foll0wed up with Menz 302 on a polishing pad















































































































































































































Pillars corrected with Menz 203s and a polishing pad


















Paint was then refined with Menz 85rd












































































































Wheels were protected with a coat of Blackfire Metal Sealant and then this was topped with SV Autobahn wheel wax and tryes dressed with SV Pneu










SV Cleaner Fluid was applied/removed by hand to all paint including door shuts and then a coat of SV Best of Show as applied. This was left for about a hour whilst I cleaned and sealed the exhaust, cleaned the windows and dressed the front grill with 303 Aerospace.

Few afters












































































































And a Before & After of the car


















Thanks for looking


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

I always enjoy reading your write ups. Great clean up as usual!
I can't recall ever seeing such uniform swirling in my life...can't tell if that took skill or just from sheer volume of swirling 

- Jason


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that looks stunning


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

The finished shots are just stunning..
Great job, nice write up..
Great tyres, just pants in the wet/winter ..

these pictures make me even more pleased about my recent SW order, some BOS in there, but no cleaner fluid, this will have to be next I think..


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

That "Gloss" is simply amaizing! :doublesho

Fantastic! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

the before and after look amazing, its obvious in write-ups that the car has changed, but its nice to see a near identical shot, with the same lighting before and after to show the different look to the car, looks much much better now!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Phenomenal gloss in the final pics, stunning work :thumb:


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

You got skillz mate!!!! I bet the owner was well happy with that!!!!


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Good christ them afters are fantastic. Some of the best ive seen. Really, really deep. Looks awesome mate. 

Top work jay


----------



## Moby (Apr 13, 2010)

Amazing turn around... I was just wondering what did u use to apply the menz 85RD?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

looks brilliant, undecided on the wheel colour change but car looks superb now. great write up.


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

jaw dropping reflections :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome Jay 

Baz


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome work! Always loved Gti's in that colour. Refurb'd wheels finish it off nicely.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

wow!!!!! that is stunning...................


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Great work, so impressed with how it turned out. You must teach me lol


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

that looks stunning!!! nice work!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Huge improvement and a great finish by you, well done.

IMO, car just needs its lowers painting the same as the rest of the car.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

great work there, some of those afters are ridiculously shiny!!!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That is one stunning finish and transformation. Superb work :thumb:


----------



## Mrwalker (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats great!!! Love it!


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Stunning job!:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

h'amazin! What a transformation!


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks perfect now, better than new...

Great :detailer: :buffer:


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Excellent finish to that car :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Quality work as always Jay, I've been working on a Golf myself for the last couple of days with stupidly hard paint 

Neil :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks amazing. Fantastic turnaround


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Amused said:


> I always enjoy reading your write ups. Great clean up as usual!
> I can't recall ever seeing such uniform swirling in my life...can't tell if that took skill or just from sheer volume of swirling
> 
> - Jason


Thanks Jason- Alot of the swirls were induced by someone incorrectly machine polishing the car



Moby said:


> Amazing turn around... I was just wondering what did u use to apply the menz 85RD?


Thanks, it was applied with a rotary



Perfection Detailing said:


> Quality work as always Jay, I've been working on a Golf myself for the last couple of days with stupidly hard paint
> 
> Neil :thumb:


Thanks Neil, feel your pain with the hard paint- certainly took me alot longer than expected to correct.

Thanks to everyone else for their comments, much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

much better!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning mate.:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great last shot there mate super work


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks so much better with different coloured wheels imo.

one thing I've never understood about the golf mk5 - why that over hanging rear bumper valance isn't colour code? looks silly I think.


----------



## Moby (Apr 13, 2010)

Gleamingkleen said:


> Thanks, it was applied with a rotary
> :


Hiya, sorry I ment what pad did you use to apply the 85RD.
Thanks Moby.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Superb correction love the wheels


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Moby said:


> Hiya, sorry I ment what pad did you use to apply the 85RD.
> Thanks Moby.


it was applied with a Lake County finishing pad:thumb:

Thanks to everyone else who commented also:thumb:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Stunning transformation


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Great job!!! Love this color :buffer:


----------



## P90PTS (May 23, 2010)

Are those alloys genuine GTI's?

Just asking as they seem abit small and kinda 'fat' in comparison to these:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

P90PTS said:


> Are those alloys genuine GTI's?
> 
> Just asking as they seem abit small and kinda 'fat' in comparison to these:


Sorry cant answer that as not sure myself....will ask the owner and see what he says:thumb:


----------



## Moby (Apr 13, 2010)

P90PTS said:


> Are those alloys genuine GTI's?
> 
> Just asking as they seem abit small and kinda 'fat' in comparison to these:


They seem to look original, they are available in 17" & 18". The one in your pic looks like their 18" and in the other pic's it looks like their 17" with a fatter profile on the tyre than usual.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Amazing gloss!!!! 

How long did you think it would take and what was the actual time spent on it?

Thanks


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work.... and GREAT pictures of the swirls


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

what a difference !


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Toatally stunning


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

that was an awful mess

but what a truely fantastic turn around and the finished pic's are stunning

Excellent work Jay:thumb:


----------



## Dodoalan (Nov 24, 2009)

Great turn around, Don't like the wheels.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

tdekany said:


> Amazing gloss!!!!
> 
> How long did you think it would take and what was the actual time spent on it?
> 
> Thanks


It was done over 3 days:thumb:

thanks once again to everyone who commented


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Rather lovely , nice work!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic finish

Some hard work went into those wheel arches, and the depth of shine in the final pictures is outstanding, well done :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing finish - looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Those reflections are ridiculous! Fantastic job on a great car.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats very impressive!


----------

